

Your Worst Enemy is Your Own Resistance to Change - bootmybiz
http://bootstrappingmybusiness.com/2013/your-worst-enemy-is-your-own-resistance-to-change/

======
NerdGGuy
I have the same problem with distractions. Usually I blame the book, "Don't
want to read this anymore, must be a crap book". My two methods for trying to
keep at it are:

1) The Pomodoro Technique

2) If possible bend the exercise to fit my specific goals

On another note (not specific to picking up clients) I found the book
www.businessmodelgeneration.com to be really helpful in my business
explorations.

